
Alarmed as Covid patients' blood thickened, New York doctors try new treatments - adventured
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-usa-blood/alarmed-as-covid-patients-blood-thickened-new-york-doctors-try-new-treatments-idUSKCN22421Z
======
tylerl
My brother is an ER doc in a well-known facility, and he says this covid thing
is freaking the everliving shit out of the front-line medical profession. This
virus is just not behaving like a normal disease should.

The doctors who have been around long enough say that the feeling in the
hospitals is just like the early days of AIDS. All you knew is that patients
were dying from a disease that doesn't follow any of the normal rules, and
nobody's sure why, and all the healthcare workers are nervous AF that they're
going to get it too, but everyone is trying to be brave because the patients
and family are scared out of their minds, and calm needs to start somewhere,
right?

~~~
wmeredith
My close acquaintance on the front lines have expressed similar sentiments.
This “vibe” you’re describing is dead-on.

------
robocat
“ The way his patients’ blood congealed reminded him of congenital conditions
such as lupus, or certain cancers.”

Do Lupus sufferers take blood thinners?

The whole hydroxychloroquine debacle started from the observation that Lupus
sufferers did not die from Coronavirus, and it was assumed the
hydroxychloroquine was protecting them. Maybe blood thinners protected them?

~~~
inportb
>Do Lupus sufferers take blood thinners?

Not necessarily. People with a lupus anticoagulant[1] and a history of
inappropriate thrombosis would.

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lupus_anticoagulant](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lupus_anticoagulant)

------
_bxg1
People keep talking about flattening the curve, which is important, but I
think this kind of stuff is just as important. We're still trying to get an
idea of what's even going on. The next couple months, I think, will see huge
steps being taken in terms of how to treat this thing and keep people alive.

Right now if you can push back your infection date by even just a matter of
weeks, you're probably improving your odds by a nontrivial amount.

